# I think this is a good buy (eBay)



## brp (Oct 5, 2020)

I just won a 5000 Pt. Gold at the Boulevard for $1075, with all closing fees paid by seller. I just have the transfer fee. I prefer Platinum, but the price difference on this is enough (even at the $3000 I was looking to pay) to cover like 20 years. Now we'll see about ROFR.

Low MFs. And, even though MF/point is higher the Platinum, the buy-in was nice, especially with no closing fees.









						Hilton Grand Vacations on the Boulevard - 5,000 Annual Points  | eBay
					

When you're ready for respite, the resort's dramatic "Desert Deco" design, rejuvenating spa, and elaborate swimming pools will revive you inside and out. Hilton Grand Vacation Club. 5000 Annual Points on the Boulevard.



					www.ebay.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 5, 2020)

brp said:


> I just won a 5000 Pt. Gold at the Boulevard for $1075, with all closing fees paid by seller. I just have the transfer fee. I prefer Platinum, but the price difference on this is enough (even at the $3000 I was looking to pay) to cover like 20 years. Now we'll see about ROFR.
> 
> Low MFs. And, even though MF/point is higher the Platinum, the buy-in was nice, especially with no closing fees.
> 
> ...


Congrats.  That's a good buy.  Probably clears ROFR easily.


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 5, 2020)

nice. Seems good to me! 

I want to confirm: a point is a point is a point in HGVC. Doesn’t matter where it is, or what color season, or if the weeks float or are fixed: 5000 points can be used in club season anywhere in the system, pending availability.


----------



## brp (Oct 5, 2020)

Yup. Points are points. Only advantage to owning Platinum instead of Gold is that I'd have 7000 points for the same MF as these 5000. But the buy-in would typically be higher.

Cheers.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 5, 2020)

although I am a buy-Platinum snob, there is almost no scenario where I would book Las Vegas outside the 9 month window and I would not stay for a week


----------



## brp (Oct 5, 2020)

DazedandConfused said:


> although I am a buy-Platinum snob, there is almost no scenario where I would book Las Vegas outside the 9 month window and I would not stay for a week



I'm a buy Platinum snob as well after some prior Gold mistakes before I knew better. However, the numbers on this showed me a break-even likely to be after we;re Octogenarians 

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 5, 2020)

Cna you explain? I get that MFs are cheaper per point for plat vs gold because, but as you say the lower upfront costs here overwhelm that calculation.

Anyway there are sometimes annual resales on eBay for gold 5000+ points for what also comes out to under $1000 for the buyer including all closing costs and annual MFs under $1000. Are you saying that, in theory, if you could find the same unit but plat season, thus 7000+ points, you'd pay more upfront but get more points per MF dollar and that over many years it would still be better to pay the higher upfront price? That makes sense, would have to do the math... If I can get 7000 points for under $1000 annual MF I think I'm going to be pretty happy.


----------



## brp (Oct 5, 2020)

letsgobobby said:


> Are you saying that, in theory, if you could find the same unit but plat season, thus 7000+ points, you'd pay more upfront but get more points per MF dollar and that over many years it would still be better to pay the higher upfront price? That makes sense, would have to do the math...



Yes, that's the wisdom. More up-front but less/point in the long run. SO, over time, the higher up-front will win out. Just depends upon how long.[



letsgobobby said:


> If I can get 7000 points for under $1000 annual MF I think I'm going to be pretty happy.



I'm sure it could happen, but this would be quite hard to find. And, in normal times, it would likely not pass ROFR, even if one could find it. Now is a special time, which is why I'm jumping now.

Cheers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm right behind you, trying to add an eoy 7000 to an annual HHV Lagoon 7000 so I could switch over to GW or GI some years or occasionally add on BI or just switch everything to BI Kingsland.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 5, 2020)

letsgobobby said:


> If I can get 7000 points for under $1000 annual MF I think I'm going to be pretty happy.


Yes, you actually should be more than happy.   I would also say under normal circumstances, this would be impossible to find.    But, these aren't normal circumstances, and actually right now is the optimum time to find such a bargain (IMO).    This is because it is the MFs time of year.   I also think that HGVC is waving all ROFR (JMO).


----------



## dayooper (Oct 5, 2020)

letsgobobby said:


> If I can get 7000 points for under $1000 annual MF I think I'm going to be pretty happy.



Just to be clear, are you asking if it’s possible to a 7000 point unit under $1000 MF for under $1000 of just a 7000 point unit with MF’s under $1000. 

If it’s the former, that would be rare. Maybe one of the Scotland properties might be possible or, if you are lucky in today’s market, you can find LV Paradise or Boulevard.

If it’s the later, than there are several that would fit that description. The Scotland properties, Paradise, Boulevard and a 1 Bedroom Grand or Grand Plus at Elara would fit that description too.


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 5, 2020)

Lol I was a little vague! I meant the former, but you're right that the latter are more available. Bottom line 7000 pt eoy for a low buy in and low MF will make me happy while I try to lock up Lagoon separately/permanently.


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2020)

letsgobobby said:


> Lol I was a little vague! I meant the former, but you're right that the latter are more available. Bottom line 7000 pt eoy for a low buy in and low MF will make me happy while I try to lock up Lagoon separately/permanently.



Ah, EOY may be more possible as they go for much less than annual.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 6, 2020)

TUGGERs are really cleaning up on the eBay auctions.


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> TUGGERs are really cleaning up on the eBay auctions.



And, at the same time, I hope that we're all steering clear of the shady/scam deals that have recently begun showing up there, particular sellers with questionable offerings/practices.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 6, 2020)

brp said:


> And, at the same time, I hope that we're all steering clear of the shady/scam deals that have recently begun showing up there, particular sellers with questionable offerings/practices.
> 
> Cheers.


Yep. There are a few of those popping up. I’ve got an interesting case study I may post about. Not sure if I want to give more publicity to that seller or not.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 6, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Yep. There are a few of those popping up. I’ve got an interesting case study I may post about. Not sure if I want to give more publicity to that seller or not.




Please post so that we all are better informed............



.


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Yep. There are a few of those popping up. I’ve got an interesting case study I may post about. Not sure if I want to give more publicity to that seller or not.



Indeed. I went a good way down the road with questions and research here about one multiple-listing seller. I'm going to defer to @jabberwocky since s/he commented first on this and not post any names at this point here, but they do exist in other threads I've posted in.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 6, 2020)

I probably won't be able to get to it until the weekend - work is getting crazy!


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2020)

In advance of the case study, I can point out one questionable seller that I'm familiar with. A number of recent listings. I asked several questions and got reasonable answers at first. Then I dug deeper and got no reply.

travel4you5 is the seller. Note that I'm *not* making any explicit claims about this seller. I'm only sharing an opinion and my own experiences. I would suggest to approach with extreme caution.

Also, see this thread starting around post #265 or so









						[2013] Beware Redweek4less / IA Vacations / VP Title / [see new names below][merged]
					

Can you call to see if the rofr application was received? Just a shot maybe someone will verify not.    You used to be able to call Marriott years ago and Marriott would confirm it.  Not sure if they have the staffing any more to do this like they used to.  Additionally, keep in mind that all...




					tugbbs.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## emoneybug (Oct 6, 2020)

I picked up 1 and only HGVC contract on ebay also, a free 7,000 pt bay club (seller paid closing, etc).  I don't recall having to pay that $600ish fee (unless the seller paid).  I did have to pay around $400-500 to enroll the timeshare in hgvc points system.

I recently learned HGVC can buy points from fellow owners via transfer.  Was reading that the rate is 0.15-0.20 per point.  So if I can buy a transfer that low, there doesn't seem to be much need from my standpoint to pick up another contract right?  especially if I don't want to outlay cash like the OP and pay purchase price + closing cost for lower MF resort?


----------



## GT75 (Oct 6, 2020)

emoneybug said:


> I recently learned HGVC can buy points from fellow owners via transfer. Was reading that the rate is 0.15-0.20 per point. So if I can buy a transfer that low, there doesn't seem to be much need from my standpoint to pick up another contract right? especially if I don't want to outlay cash like the OP and pay purchase price + closing cost for lower MF resort?


Can you provide details or a link?     I actually haven't heard of any formal system for such but I know two individuals can transfer points.


----------



## emoneybug (Oct 6, 2020)

GT75 said:


> Can you provide details or a link?     I actually haven't heard of any formal system for such but I know two individuals can transfer points.



I just joined a HGVC Rental type Facebook group and saw some postings from owners.  Some comments from other users asked how that worked and they mentioned payment via venmo/paypal, etc than a 3 way call with HGVC and the points are transferred.


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2020)

emoneybug said:


> I just joined a HGVC Rental type Facebook group and saw some postings from owners.  Some comments from other users asked how that worked and they mentioned payment via venmo/paypal, etc than a 3 way call with HGVC and the points are transferred.


 Facebook? That explains a lot 

Yeah, folks can sell their points to others for whatever they want. Not a sanctioned action (and against the rules) as far as I know. Wouldn't stop me, but it does mean that there are no guarantees of price or availability.

Cheers.


----------



## MattnTricia (Oct 7, 2020)

As an FYI It has been a while since I added to my membership and like others I thought this could be a good time. 

For me I decided to hold off but the deals were not too bad. 

I wanted to post that the lowest price 7000 point weeks in Scottland I could find were going to be about $4300 all in including transfer fee, HGVC add on fee and the cost of the unit. The maintenance fees have been historically much lower than US units due to the exchange rate but that is not a given to be that way long term. I currently pay about $850 per unit for 7000 points. 

My target number from years past was about $3500 and I could not get close after calling around.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 7, 2020)

brp said:


> I just won a 5000 Pt. Gold at the Boulevard for $1075, with all closing fees paid by seller. I just have the transfer fee. I prefer Platinum, but the price difference on this is enough (even at the $3000 I was looking to pay) to cover like 20 years. Now we'll see about ROFR.
> 
> Low MFs. And, even though MF/point is higher the Platinum, the buy-in was nice, especially with no closing fees.
> 
> ...


Make sure you know which closing fees are paid by the seller.  They might be paying a broker to sell the resort and calling that all closing fees.  Once the closing company sends the deed to Hilton, there will be more fees for membership and point activation and Hilton normally sends that to the buyer. Are they paying Hilton fees.


----------



## brp (Oct 7, 2020)

tompalm said:


> Make sure you know which closing fees are paid by the seller.  They might be paying a broker to sell the resort and calling that all closing fees.  Once the closing company sends the deed to Hilton, there will be more fees for membership and point activation and Hilton normally sends that to the buyer. Are they paying Hilton fees.



They are paying the closing company fee and the Resort Transfer Fee (it's in the contract). They are not paying the activation fee, and this is the only one that is charged by Hilton, IME. So that's all I'm expecting.

Cheers.


----------



## MattnTricia (Oct 8, 2020)

mattnday said:


> As an FYI It has been a while since I added to my membership and like others I thought this could be a good time.
> 
> For me I decided to hold off but the deals were not too bad.
> 
> ...





I got an email back from Sue Smith at Coylumbridge resales and she found me one week where I will be $3600 all in including the HGVC fee to add a week. I pulled the trigger today. If anyone else is interested she has another one that will be about $3900 all in.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 9, 2020)

They are paying the closing company fee and the Resort Transfer Fee (it's in the contract). They are not paying the activation fee, and this is the only one that is charged by Hilton, IME. So that's all I'm expecting.
———————-

Just looked at your eBay purchase.  You got a good buy and smart to buy in Vegas and to buy it now.  A year from now that will cost a lot more.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 9, 2020)

I just checked eBay and there are many good buys. e.g. a W57 5250 starting at $1000 (no bids), Anderson OC 5k for $1.00, District 5100pt now at $236.

In terms of sold items, someone (hopefully a Tugger) got a killer deal on W57 7K gold 1 bdrm at $1999.  Wondering if that passes ROFR.


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 9, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 9, 2020)

tompalm said:


> They are paying the closing company fee and the Resort Transfer Fee (it's in the contract). They are not paying the activation fee, and this is the only one that is charged by Hilton, IME. So that's all I'm expecting.
> ———————-
> 
> Just looked at your eBay purchase.  You got a good buy and smart to buy in Vegas and to buy it now.  A year from now that will cost a lot more.


Why do you think it will cost more a year from now?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 9, 2020)

tompalm said:


> They are paying the closing company fee and the Resort Transfer Fee (it's in the contract). They are not paying the activation fee, and this is the only one that is charged by Hilton, IME. So that's all I'm expecting.
> ———————-
> 
> Just looked at your eBay purchase. You got a good buy and smart to buy in Vegas and to buy it now. A year from now that will cost a lot more.



Optimism in the face of a pandemic recession, gotta love it! Maybe 2022.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tompalm (Oct 10, 2020)

letsgobobby said:


> Why do you think it will cost more a year from now?


When people start traveling again there will be more demand.  Just my two cents from watching sales on eBay and Tug.  But the price of all timeshares really dropped in March when the pandemic hit and they should go back up when it is over.


----------



## gcp808 (Oct 19, 2020)

brp said:


> I just won a 5000 Pt. Gold at the Boulevard for $1075, with all closing fees paid by seller. I just have the transfer fee. I prefer Platinum, but the price difference on this is enough (even at the $3000 I was looking to pay) to cover like 20 years. Now we'll see about ROFR.
> 
> Low MFs. And, even though MF/point is higher the Platinum, the buy-in was nice, especially with no closing fees.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! How is your experience with seller going so far? I am thinking about bidding on a very similar listing from them, so would like to get some feedback. Thanks!


----------



## brp (Oct 20, 2020)

Well,  we got notified on Friday that this passed ROFR!

They sent the invoice. I asked if I could wait until today since we were away. They said "no problem." I indicated that I wanted to pay by CC (and add the 3% fee per prior agreement) and she sent a Paypal invoice. It was to a personal email, but this actually makes some sense with real estate. She just indicated that the funds will stay in Paypal until transfer complete.

She also just sent me the full history trace from HGVC through to the owners I'm buying from and had already sent the estoppel.

From everything I can see, these guys are legit.

Cheers.


----------



## gcp808 (Oct 20, 2020)

brp said:


> Well,  we got notified on Friday that this passed ROFR!
> 
> They sent the invoice. I asked if I could wait until today since we were away. They said "no problem." I indicated that I wanted to pay by CC (and add the 3% fee per prior agreement) and she sent a Paypal invoice. It was to a personal email, but this actually makes some sense with real estate. She just indicated that the funds will stay in Paypal until transfer complete.
> 
> ...


That’s such great news! Please, keep us posted.


----------



## brp (Oct 28, 2020)

tompalm said:


> When people start traveling again there will be more demand.  Just my two cents from watching sales on eBay and Tug.  But the price of all timeshares really dropped in March when the pandemic hit and they should go back up when it is over.



I agree. Also, HGVC are not doing ROFR now and will likely start again. We really won't need these added points until 2023 (and we can move the 2022 points to 2023 to use them). So the 2021 points and MF are a throwaway. I believe that buying now and throwing away one year's MFs will save us money over buying sa year from now.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Oct 28, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Yep. There are a few of those popping up. I’ve got an interesting case study I may post about. Not sure if I want to give more publicity to that seller or not.



Wanted to come back to this and add another eBay seller than looks possibly suspicious. And the primary reason I say this is that they want the 2021 MFs paid to them upfront. AFAIK, that it just not the way it's done. Here's the listing (which shows the seller)









						HGVC- HILTON ON THE BOULEVARD 7,000 POINTS PLATINUM ANNUAL TIMESHARE FOR SALE  | eBay
					

HILTON GRAND VACATONS CLUB. ON THE BOULEVARD 7,000 POINTS. 2BDRM/ PLATINUM. Usage:Annual Starting 2021. is not affiliated with nor does it represent the resort described in this item ad. The dramatic 'Desert Deco' design is showcased throughout the resort’s towering architecture.



					www.ebay.com
				




Again, not claiming firsthand knowledge here (and a search on greater TUG does not bring them up). Just based on the above.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 28, 2020)

brp said:


> Wanted to come back to this and add another eBay seller than looks possibly suspicious. And the primary reason I say this is that they want the 2021 MFs paid to them upfront. AFAIK, that it just not the way it's done. Here's the listing (which shows the seller)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of them!


----------



## brp (Nov 6, 2020)

Quick question here:

Two weeks after paying I inquired about the transfer (they've been happening in 1-2 weeks recently). The response I got was that this was still in deed recording and waiting on the deed. Does this seem exceptionally long and odd?

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 6, 2020)

Clark County in Vegas is electronic so it should be rapid. However with Covid and the election perhaps County personnel have been temporarily diverted?


----------



## brp (Nov 6, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Clark County in Vegas is electronic so it should be rapid. However with Covid and the election perhaps County personnel have been temporarily diverted?



Election, maybe. But not Covid as I just did two within the last couple of months and they were very fast. Is there a way I can inquire about this with Clark County to see if things are in process?

Cheers.


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 6, 2020)

brp said:


> Is there a way I can inquire about this with Clark County to see if things are in process?
> Cheers.



You can check your LV deeds here. Just enter your first name and last name.



			https://recorderecomm.clarkcountynv.gov/AcclaimWeb/Search/SearchByName
		


contact info# https://www.clarkcountynv.gov/government/elected_officials/county_recorder/contact_us.php


I have called them in the past to enquire about my deed and they were helpful.


----------



## brp (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks. I got further info and it seems that the seller hasn't yet done their Notarizzed documents (they will soon). Given how most participants in these transactions seem to delay things, this is one I believe  So that's where the holdup is.

Cheers.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 6, 2020)

tompalm said:


> But the price of all timeshares really dropped in March when the pandemic hit and they should go back up when it is over.



My guess we will see another leg down as MF bills arrive...

George


----------



## brp (Nov 6, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> My guess we will see another leg down as MF bills arrive...
> 
> George



Boulevard arrived more than a week ago, so maybe they didn't notice 

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 7, 2020)

brp said:


> Boulevard arrived more than a week ago, so maybe they didn't notice
> 
> Cheers.


I’ve actually been surprised that we haven’t seen more coming into the market. Maybe those most financially impacted by the pandemic aren’t those who would normally own a timeshare?


----------



## DannyTS (Nov 7, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> I’ve actually been surprised that we haven’t seen more coming into the market. Maybe those most financially impacted by the pandemic aren’t those who would normally own a timeshare?


The Ebay  inventory is down about 40% from the pre-pandemic level. I think you are right, most timeshare owners have not been impacted. But I also think it is due to the difficulties  the exit companies are going through: lawsuits and reduced direct sales opportunities (like in person presentations and meetings)


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 7, 2020)

I think as MF come due this year and next there will be a slew of inventory, as soon as the house payments, student loans and credit card payments are back on.


----------



## brp (Dec 10, 2020)

OK, finally coming back to wrap this. It took some extra time because the seller was tardy in getting their docs notarized and sent back. Transfer was about 2 weeks, and it is there. Some of the points appear to be missing, but this is on HGVC (not the seller), and they are doing a points audit to find them.

Interestingly, I got the 2020 points included for free (not in the original offer, but cool even though I don't need them). Those pushed forward to 2021. Then, the 2022 points are there, but *not* 2021. So I thought that maybe I got an EOYE by accident. But have confirmed with HGVC a couple of times that this is annual.

So, definite positive experience with this eBay seller (Timeshare Resales Vacations).

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 10, 2020)

When you say transfer was about two weeks, what specific part of the process do you mean?


----------



## brp (Dec 10, 2020)

letsgobobby said:


> When you say transfer was about two weeks, what specific part of the process do you mean?



This was after the deed was recorded and the file sent to HGVC. From that point it took about 2 weeks to show up in my account.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 10, 2020)

For my recent purchase it was about 3 weeks from when the new deeds were sent to HGVC to seeing the week in my account.


----------

